# Approach for Heart Cath



## rhedges (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been told that in 2011, you can bill an additional code for the type of approach used for a heart cath (femoral, radial, brachial, ect) but I can't find a code to support this or any documentation on the issue.

Does anyone have any info that would support this or what cpt's would be used to describe the approach?

Thank you

Ranae Hedges, CPC


----------



## Jess1125 (Apr 15, 2011)

rhedges said:


> I have been told that in 2011, you can bill an additional code for the type of approach used for a heart cath (femoral, radial, brachial, ect) but I can't find a code to support this or any documentation on the issue.
> 
> Does anyone have any info that would support this or what cpt's would be used to describe the approach?
> 
> ...



No, you just have the cath code that you would report no matter what access it was done from. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 15, 2011)

rhedges said:


> I have been told that in 2011, you can bill an additional code for the type of approach used for a heart cath (femoral, radial, brachial, ect) but I can't find a code to support this or any documentation on the issue.
> 
> Does anyone have any info that would support this or what cpt's would be used to describe the approach?
> 
> ...



Ranae,
 No this isnt right. For LHC the approach is included in the cath placement. BUt now for peripherals the entry site ( if different from intervention ) is billable.


----------



## rhedges (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanx ladies, the info confirms my original thoughts on the info I was given in error.

Ranae Hedges


----------

